# Dtivo and other software versions



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

I am wondering if anyone has tried 7.x or 8.x on a dtivo, not to record sat signal, but rather just to use the HME feature..


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

it's been tried.
Some folks on DDB ALMOST had 7.1 booting on a DTivo.
Was NOT trivial.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

I just wish Directv would get back in with TiVo well enough for them to upgrade our boxes to have HME, etc.... I know, it doesn't seem likely at this point....


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

HDTivos have HME thanks to the Zipper, but I agree with you.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Have they even enabled networking on their units yet? Makes a lot of sense to make a dvr with an etehrnet jack and not use it, for anything other than a lint collector. Kind of like a bellybutton.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

from what I can tell with Murdoch gone and Liberty Media taking over DTV, the NDS stuff is on a holding pattern. There was all kinds of stuff promised with DTV and Vista at CES last year. Nothing has happened yet.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

HDTivos have HME or HMO ?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

A lot of HME apps work fine.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

does HME work with 6.2 SD Tivos?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

no


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

but it works on 6.3 HD DTivos?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

yep...6.3 was based on the later software versions that had HME support. But HDTiVos don't have MRV still. Instead you have to use MovieLoader.


----------



## LittleJohnny (Nov 24, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> Have they even enabled networking on their units yet? Makes a lot of sense to make a dvr with an etehrnet jack and not use it, for anything other than a lint collector. Kind of like a bellybutton.


Yes, the networking has been enabled on the H20.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

LittleJohnny said:


> Yes, the networking has been enabled on the H20.


I'll have to swing by the other site and read up on it,


----------

